# The Wattstown Hotel, Wales | January 2019



## TopAbandoned (Feb 2, 2019)

*THE WATTSTOWN HOTEL, WALES | JAN 19*


𝐓𝐡𝐞 𝐄𝐱𝐩𝐥𝐨𝐫𝐞

So, we set out to explore some places in the Welsh valleys and we came across this gem. Wasn't expecting there to be so much inside the place.



𝐇𝐢𝐬𝐭𝐨𝐫𝐲

The Hotel was constructed in 1900 to serve the local community which was developed round the National Colliery which was sunk in 1881. The hotel appears to have not been functioning by the time of the 1891 census. A goods station for the Taff Vale Railway was formerly close by.

𝒀𝒐𝒖𝑻𝒖𝒃𝒆 𝒗𝒊𝒅𝒆𝒐


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 2, 2019)

Very good. There seems to be a lot of seventies stereo equipment, looks like the previous owners never heard of 4K televisions.


----------



## Sabtr (Feb 3, 2019)

Blimey.
Looks like one of those pubs which failed to make it past the first set of updates to keep up with trends. Mind you, I bet it was a decent pint in there!

So many pubs have vanished in recent times. Blame was laid at supermarket prices but I suspect it's more about changes in peoples leisure time. Many find TV interesting (!) or get gossip from Facebook these days. Another one of those progress things we hear about..


----------

